# Neve em Vila Verde - 14 Janeiro 1987 (c/ fotos)



## dgstorm (5 Fev 2008 às 01:33)

Eu penso que foi no ano de 1987 mas nao tenho a certeza !

Desde que sou nascido nunca vi a Vila assim e sinceramente cada vez menos acredito que alguma vez va ver !

Ficam aqui duas fotos como recordação !


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Fev 2008 às 02:31)

*Re: Neve em Vila Verde (Fotos)*

Sim.Deve ter sido a 14.01.87.
Também nevou no Porto.
Há já historial desse evento no tópico "neve no Porto".
Grande dia esse.






Foi um desenlace brutal.A neve cobriu todo o Norte.Das montanhas às serras costeiras e até à beira-mar..
Onde quer que precipitasse era em forma de neve.
Venham mais dias assim...


----------



## Minho (5 Fev 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Neve em Vila Verde (Fotos)*

Boa recordação dgstorm 

Neste tópico também tens vários relatos dos episódios de queda de neve na cidade de Braga com especial destaque para o de 14-01-1987

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-em-braga-703.html


----------



## The_simpson (5 Fev 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Neve em Vila Verde (Fotos)*

bahhh  

e vim eu de Lisboa pra cima em 1988... Um ano antes e apanhava este nevão espectacular em Green Ville... 

Excelentes fotos...


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2008 às 10:16)

*Re: Neve em Vila Verde (Fotos)*

Fotos excelentes!

Neve e em segundo plano uma relíquia da Rodoviária Nacional  Bons velhos tempos!


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2008 às 00:26)

Excelente achado!  

Não há registos do dia 21 de Fevereiro desse mesmo 1987?

É que foi o segundo nevão de que tenha memória, aqui pela cidade. E imagino que se aqui nevou desde as 07h até á hora de almoço, para o Norte tería sido mais intenso ainda.

E desde essa data nunca mais caiu nada com acumulação aqui na minha zona, nem mesmo no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 .


----------

